# USVN - Mysqli statement execute error

## Kir

Hello,

I'm quite new to this forum, even after being registered for a while. I don't know whether or not this is the right location for this post.

I'm having trouble adding a new SVN repository with USVN. All other functions still work, but when I now needed to add a new repository, that just gives the next error.

```
Mysqli statement execute error : No data supplied for parameters in prepared statement

Trace:

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Statement.php:283    Zend_Db_Statement_Mysqli::_execute    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php:433    Zend_Db_Statement::execute    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php:511    Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract::query    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Table/Abstract.php:924    Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract::insert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/USVN/Db/Table.php:151    Zend_Db_Table_Abstract::insert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/USVN/Db/TableAuthz.php:39    USVN_Db_Table::insert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/USVN/Db/Table/Projects.php:94    USVN_Db_TableAuthz::insert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Table/Row/Abstract.php:447    USVN_Db_Table_Projects::insert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Db/Table/Row/Abstract.php:418    Zend_Db_Table_Row_Abstract::_doInsert    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/USVN/Project.php:108    Zend_Db_Table_Row_Abstract::save    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/app/controllers/ProjectadminController.php:57    USVN_Project::createProject    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Controller/Action.php:503    ProjectadminController::createAction    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php:285    Zend_Controller_Action::dispatch    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/library/Zend/Controller/Front.php:934    Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard::dispatch    

/home/www/ssl/usvn/public/index.php:5    Zend_Controller_Front::dispatch
```

I'm running the next softwareversions:

Apache 2.2.16

PHP 5.3.5

MySQL 5.1.51

ZendFramework 1.10.7

I've tried the latest PHP 5.2 serie, the latest MySQL 5.0 serie and the lowest current available version of ZendFramework, but this didn't make a difference. Neither did running revdep-rebuild or re-emerging everything against new useflags.

My useflags are:

```
USE="apache2 auto-completion automount bash-completion bindist bittorrent

     cairo ctype cups cupsddk curl dbus dhcp djvu dynamic extensions faillog fat fbcon

     foomaticdb ftp gzip hal imap innodb ipfilter irc -kerberos -ldap libwww

     maildir mailwrapper mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nis php raid rar reiserfs

     samba sane scanner sftp sql sqlite sse sse2 svg swat threads truetype

     unzip usb userspace vhosts xml xmldoclet xmlrpc xmp zip -X -firefox

     -gnome -kde"

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

As far as I can see thats an exception thrown inside usvn.Have you tried the forum of usvn ?

----------

## Kir

That forum is not realy an option, as it is full of spam messages.. I just hoped someone at this forum expirienced the same trouble.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Honestly I have never used this software.You havent  mentioned which version of usvn (config/config.ini) you are using.While the usvn comes with its own ZF, the version of that comes with usvn, is your best shot as its the one that developers have tested.

Last but not least is to make the directories of your repo with 777 for testing, you can refine that later if you get past the error.

P:S

**If you playing with package at php level, this might come handy to debug variables in there :

```
Zend_Debug::dump($foo,'$foo');
```

Goodluck

----------

## Kir

I've found the problem. USVN has included the library of ZendFramework with the release (1.0.1). This library is too old by now and not compatible with the latest gentoo version of ZendFramework. By downloading the latest .zip file from ZendFramework straight of their website, I was able to put the latest library in place for USVN. By updating ZendFramework with portage towards the same version, everything works just fine again.

muhsinzubeir, you've inspired me with you're latest post to look at the problem in another way, which lead to this solution. Thanks!

----------

